# Solved: Unidentified Network, Vista Laptop. (Wireless)



## BriaHere (Aug 25, 2011)

My Compaq Presario laptop has just come back from being repaired and it's basically just like new, my hard drive was replaced etc.
I tried to reconnect to the virgin media netgear router/modem thing to use the internet and it's coming up as unidentified network. It also says it's a public network and local only. It actually connects though, when I put the password in but it can't seem to identify it.
It seems to think the router isn't connected to the internet when it is because the laptop I'm on now (my sister's) is on it as is my step dad's laptop. 
I've tried a bunch of solutions I've found online and so far none of them have worked. 
I've tried disabling ipv6 I've tried reloading my wireless drivers I've tried turning the modem on/off and resetting it. I tan cmd and tried ipconfig /release and /renew. I downloaded a Microsoft FixIt that didn't work, I uninstalled Norton and then used the Norton Removal Tool yet it still says Unidentified Network.

It's seriously just tiring me out, before I got it sent off for repair it never had this issue and I just want it fixed.


----------



## sushi_joe (Aug 21, 2011)

are your isp dsl or cable?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi:If your operating system has been re-loaded,you might take a look at the compaq site and see if there is a chipset driver available for your model.
But first,may we see.
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BriaHere (Aug 25, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-82-AA-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c02:f5cb:c49f:a35b%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2011 17:33:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 25 August 2011 18:43:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-41-4E-8C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D08556AF-9DF0-4A7D-AA1E-428CD554E
8E6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{78057075-41F6-49E9-8409-27993CC42
DB1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:
Here is what we know about this adapter.
Boils down to two things.
Encryption and drivers.
Both of those issues are covered below.
Courtesy of ETAF and Terrynet on the Networking Forum:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007 
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.

Here are a number of possible solutions

--- 1) In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

--- 2) Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
Toshiba - update has worked for some PCs
HP The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does NOT apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and EXACT model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

--- 3) On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

--- 4) A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
http://www.atheros.cz/
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/981134-solved-netgear-wndr3700-incompatibilty-w.html
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/988283-solved-local-connection-only-when.html
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html

I do NOT know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows
http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, Please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

AR5007
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (Blue Screen Of Death) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

AR5007EG
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.
Also,that dns server address looks a bit unusual 
Can you ping it ?
Is that the same dns ip address from other pcs that have a connection ?


----------



## BriaHere (Aug 25, 2011)

I know this will sound crazy but I think I actually love you! Thank you so much. 
I went onto the Compaq website, Software and Driver Downloads, I downloaded that onto a memory stick and then moved it to my laptop. I updated the Atheros Wireless LAN Driver and all is well again.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad we could help,and thanks for the feedback.


----------

